# Ferry to Spain - Late Booking



## Kontiki (Oct 29, 2018)

Can't be certain on what dates we want down to Spain or even if we will be able to go this winter, what's it like getting a late booking? Is it usually possible as we can be flexible on which days we would go, is it much more expensive, are there usually cancellations. Not keen on doing the long drive down again done it too many times & only likely to get 4 to 5 weeks away.


----------



## carol (Oct 29, 2018)

Kontiki said:


> Can't be certain on what dates we want down to Spain or even if we will be able to go this winter, what's it like getting a late booking? Is it usually possible as we can be flexible on which days we would go, is it much more expensive, are there usually cancellations. Not keen on doing the long drive down again done it too many times & only likely to get 4 to 5 weeks away.



It's so uncertain probably best to just go on the web site and find out tbh. Good luck


----------



## witzend (Oct 29, 2018)

It's not impossible if your flexible and don't mind a inside cabin we  often book just a week or 2 before going and haven't noticed any real price difference.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 29, 2018)

If you're a member of one of the camping clubs, they can search for you, quickly, by phoning.
 The 10 discount more than covers the fees.
Let us know how you get on, please.


----------



## alcam (Oct 30, 2018)

Kontiki said:


> Can't be certain on what dates we want down to Spain or even if we will be able to go this winter, what's it like getting a late booking? Is it usually possible as we can be flexible on which days we would go, is it much more expensive, are there usually cancellations. Not keen on doing the long drive down again done it too many times & only likely to get 4 to 5 weeks away.



I've looked at this several times in the past and there was always some availability . Unless , as I was , you were looking for a dog friendly cabin


----------



## John H (Oct 30, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> If you're a member of one of the camping clubs, they can search for you, quickly, by phoning.
> The 10 discount more than covers the fees.
> Let us know how you get on, please.



You need to be careful with that - the clubs are not always cheaper. In fact when I recently looked up a ferry, it was about £50 more expensive on the CC site than on the Britanny Ferries site!

But in answer to the original question - we have found that as long as you don't just turn up at the port, you can get a deal that is not much different from booking several months in advance. Obviously, in peak times, there are fewer places but otherwise you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## spigot (Oct 30, 2018)

We couldn’t get a late booking to come back on BF this year, we stayed too long in Spain & I was panicking (apparently unfounded) about the Crit-Air zones in France, all the ferries were full.

Hey-ho, drive to Calais, it’s a pleasant trip on empty French roads in June, the traffic nightmare starts when dis-embarking at Dover. 

There is an added bonus, P&O accept PayPal. Ferry paid for with household crap sold on eBay!


----------



## Kontiki (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, probably wait until Christmas is out of the way & look at getting a crossing, if we don't then have to consider if we want 3 days driving to get to the sun. Wouldn't even mindif we can just get a crossing down to Spain & then come back through the channel ports, always the journey down that's the pain. We used to enjoy the drive down through France but last few times we did it we had problems which didn't help but the weather in France around January can be really cold at my age I just want to get to somewhere warm as soon as possible. Need to get back before the end of Feb. as getting another van in March, also tax/insurance/license (C1) run out so van has to be gone for px before March 1st. 

Found trying to get a price or book through the C&CC a real pain, you have to select times/dates etc. & the likely outcome is nothing available but doesn't give you any alternatives. I've found the only way to get a price is to first use the companies website & get a quote (noting the times/dates etc.) then use that info to get a price off the C&CC website. Have found sometimes they are cheaper by 10% but have had them give a dearer price.


----------



## spigot (Oct 30, 2018)

Kontiki said:


> Thanks for the replies, probably wait until Christmas is out of the way & look at getting a crossing, if we don't then have to consider if we want 3 days driving to get to the sun. Wouldn't even mindif we can just get a crossing down to Spain & then come back through the channel ports, always the journey down that's the pain. We used to enjoy the drive down through France but last few times we did it we had problems which didn't help but the weather in France around January can be really cold at my age I just want to get to somewhere warm as soon as possible. Need to get back before the end of Feb. as getting another van in March, also tax/insurance/license (C1) run out so van has to be gone for px before March 1st.
> 
> Found trying to get a price or book through the C&CC a real pain, you have to select times/dates etc. & the likely outcome is nothing available but doesn't give you any alternatives. I've found the only way to get a price is to first use the companies website & get a quote (noting the times/dates etc.) then use that info to get a price off the C&CC website. Have found sometimes they are cheaper by 10% but have had them give a dearer price.




You should be OK in the New Year, we’ve always managed to book an early or mid January crossing just after Xmas.


----------



## Sunshineseeker (Oct 30, 2018)

Just had quote from Brittany ferries of £660 with outside cabin for second week in November. Just weighing up pros and cons of Dieppe ferry which is £165 but then got trip and travel costs on top.


----------



## Moped (Oct 30, 2018)

Live from the Portsmouth-Bilbao economie ferry Baie de Seine ferry bar. Loaded with motorhomes and still plenty of space for more. Ours sat on open deck though but sea calm. Should be no problem booking late just look around for the best priced Spanish sailing if dates can be flexible. Our 7m van was £380 one way including cabin which is compulsory.


----------

